# Lynch feeling unappreciated



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hornets forward requests a trade to Jordan's Wizards 

08/25/02

Jimmy Smith 


New Orleans Hornets forward George Lynch said he is unhappy that management hasn't entertained his requests for a contract extension, and has asked to be traded to the Washington Wizards.

Lynch, in the fourth year of a six-year contract the Hornets inherited when they obtained him in a trade last October from the Philadelphia 76ers, tried to get the club to extend his contract before the June 26 draft.

Lynch was limited to 45 games last season because of a broken bone in his left foot, and was used primarily a defensive specialist. He averaged 3.8 points per game.

According to the NBA's collective bargaining agreement, players who sign a six- or seven-year contract can ask for an extension entering the fourth year of the deal, and the club could comply, provided the team is under the salary cap.

There lies the rub.

"We haven't been under the cap for years," said Bob Bass, executive vice president of basketball operations, "and with the Baron Davis deal, we won't ever be.".......


Edelin said he last spoke Monday with Bass, who told him the Hornets had contacted the Wizards, but a deal couldn't be worked out.

Bass wouldn't confirm that.

Lynch declined interview requests, but told The Washington Post last week he'd like to play for Michael Jordan. "I know he'd appreciate a guy like me," Lynch said.

Meanwhile, the Wizards could slam the door on Lynch altogether. Washington is talking with representatives of free agent small forward Byron Russell, who has played all of his nine NBA seasons with the Utah Jazz. It appears the Wizards might work out a deal for Russell.........

(edited the article, as complete articles are not allowed to be posted without a link.)

``````````````````````````````````

Im thinking if we can get a backup point guard like Tyronn Lue or a first round draft pick or something for him we can resign Lee Nailon and have him as the numba 2 man at the 3.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sorry forgot to post the link. Well here you go

http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/sportsstory/hornets25.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's the point of posting the link, when you posted the whole article in your first post?

Lynch should be traded...he's the 3rd string SF in New Orleans, behind Jamal Mashburn and Lee Nailon.

They could trade George Lynch to the Wizards for Tyronn Lue and a second round pick.

Is Lue a free agent THIS year? If he is...the Wizards could just sign him, and then trade him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If that trade went down the Hornets would have a solid group of first and second string guys...

1st string...
C: Elden Campbell
PF: P.J. Brown
SF: Jamal Mashburn
SG: David Wesley
PG: Baron Davis

2nd string...
C: Jamaal Magloire
PF: Robert Traylor
SF: Lee Nailon
SG: Courtney Alexander
PG: Tyronn Lue


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

id love to get lue and a second for him


----------



## naked hookers (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd much rather have Lynch than Nailon. Its defense/rebounding/toughness that win championships, all qualities Lynch provide. I am not saying he will lead us to greatness but I do feel he would play a much better role than Nailon or even the overrated Lue.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not a huge Lue fan either. I cannot identify a player on the Wizards roster that I would trade Lynch for (other than trades that are obviously one sided like Brown or something). Maybe a next year #1? They likely would not do that unless it was heavily protected.


----------



## naked hookers (Jul 12, 2002)

If we were to trade him to the Wiz I personally would want to get Brendan Haywood and/or Etan Thomas. Both are good young big men who could help if Elden walks next year. They would alow Magloire extra time at the 4 which could create mismatches against eastern confrence foes.

Really though I am happy right where we're at. The team is primed to make a run and unless theres an injury or rediculous offer in our favor we should just stay put.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree with Naked Hookers and HORNETSFAN. Lynch is a guy who not only defends his own man well, he covers the weak side consistently for that added team defense aspect. I'm not overly impressed with Lu either.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't think the wiz would trade thomas or haywood for lynch. They are high on those two


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

For some really really strange reason I like Lue's game. I remember a couple years back when he was the lakers and Harper was to old and Fisher wasnt cutting it Lue was out there playing some pretty good D and im like man this guy looks so young and plays very mature. I'd prefer Lue and a 2nd rnd pick than Thomas or Haywood. Lynch isnt that really a big loss either we have Nailon who is has very good potential, and Lynch doesnt want to be here. It is not good for the chemistry to have a player who does not want to play for the team.
I say offer Washington Lynch for Lue and the 2nd rnd pick before they get Russel from the Jazz.:yes:


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I still cant remember if it was AI or Snow he had to guard. I think it was AI.


----------

